# May 2010 Photo Challenge!!



## marjrc

Yikes, I'm late! Sorry. :redface:


MAY FLOWERS !!!! Yes, it's May. Flowers, flowers and more flowers! I just love them and I'm sure many of you do too, so please submit your pictures of your Havanese with flowers as the theme.

In them, on them, around them, thinking of them... well, be creative.  










*Please remember to keep posts pertaining to the subject of this thread. Thank you! *​


----------



## Evye's Mom

Maybe this year I can actually get some pics of the dogs & flowers. Last year they ate them !! but they seem less interested now. I loved this thread last year so can't wait to see everyone's pictures.


----------



## hartman studio

I love flowers and havs!!! Unfortunately, neither of my dogs are like Julie's Quincy who will sit willingly in flowers to have their pictures taken. So I have taken pictures of flowers from my garden and merged them with pics of my dogs.

Here is Cocotini with the lilac bush
Mindy with my Iris
and Cocotini in Carolina Jessamine


----------



## hartman studio

and although I posted this in another thread, Cocotini in the birdbath- I keep telling her it's for the birds!!


----------



## marjrc

Awwww, how sweet, Jocelyn! You still have the rest of the month to try and get either one of your cuties around some flowers outdoors. Don't give up! lol


----------



## ama0722

Someone helping me garden who doesn't want to go back inside... you have to look closely


----------



## Evye's Mom

Amanda I see the black and white little bugger. Cute.


----------



## clare

*Dizzie Rascal hiding in the Honesty[that's what the plants are called.*

The weather has turned v cold,now that I am on the look out for Spring flowers!


----------



## pacehavi

Pace and Felice posing by the bougainvillea for their Mother's Day card to their Grandmas.


----------



## Pixiesmom

I want to find a garden full of those!!!


----------



## hav2

Okay, technically there are Azaleas in the background......he tried to eat every other flower I tried to get him to pose with. Oh, Fergus.


----------



## irnfit

This picture is 2 yrs old, but it fits the challenge.


----------



## Evye's Mom

irnfit said:


> This picture is 2 yrs old, but it fits the challenge.


Bleeding Hearts. I had a ton of them at my previous home...sigh !!


----------



## mintchip

irnfit said:


> This picture is 2 yrs old, but it fits the challenge.


I *LOVE* it!


----------



## marjrc

Oh Fergus! lol What a cute little imp.

Dash is playing hide-and-seek. Funny man!

I love those bright flowers with the Havs. Such pretty poses!


----------



## mintchip

:redface: Another oldie but.................


----------



## Missy

Oh I love all these. Sally...that is one of my favorite pictures of Oliver with the Nasturtiums. it always makes me smile.


----------



## Leslie

These were taken by Linda (rikidaisy) a few weeks ago at the San Diego Spring Fling. Unfortunately, when I lighten them so you can see her eyes, the flowers get washed out


----------



## Sheri

Okay, if we can use old pictures, this one is from last year... it's too early for our flowers to be blooming yet. I'll be watching in case I can get a new one later this month.


----------



## Maxmom

Max, when he was a puppy photoshopped in a field of Texas bluebonnets.


----------



## marjrc

Leslie, I LOVE that you can see Tori's face so clearly and that the flowers blend and are in soft focus in the background. Really nice pictures... thank you, Linda!  

I have a ton of tulips out there so will have to get my boys near them before they all fade. More than half are gone, but I still have newer ones starting to open.


----------



## krandall

Leslie said:


> These were taken by Linda (rikidaisy) a few weeks ago at the San Diego Spring Fling. Unfortunately, when I lighten them so you can see her eyes, the flowers get washed out


Do you have Photoshop 0or Elements? If so, try "Shadow/highlight". Or e-mail me the files and I'll adjust them for you!


----------



## Leslie

krandall said:


> Do you have Photoshop 0or Elements? If so, try "Shadow/highlight". Or e-mail me the files and I'll adjust them for you!


What a nice offer, Karen! I don't have any special photo editing software I just use the generic edit tool in my iPhoto (I'm very challenged in this area :redface


----------



## mintchip

Just for you...............


----------



## mintchip

and one more


----------



## malrose51

*Aww--I love the photos...*

I will have to try and get some pixs of my Buddy (and his pal Quincy the Bichon) in the flowers--if we ever get warm, sunny weather here in Portland--soon I'm hoping. Anyway, the pictures make me feel good and I can't help but smile. I'm glad to see that not all Havs are brushed and perfect looking--Buddy gets so ruffian looking when he's outside running around and having fun--right now I'm trying some new tools to get the matts out so he doesn't have to get shaved again!

Wish I could have at least two or three more around the house, but for now I'll just enjoy all the multiple Hav family photos on the forum.

Hava great day!

Rose


----------



## clare

*Dizzie in the Bluebell woods.*

Dizzie's first visit to the Bluebell woods.


----------



## Laurief

Leslie - regardless of washing out the flowers, I thought (when I saw them on facebook) that they were some of the best pics of Tori!!! I just loves seeing her eyes!!! She is such a beauty!!!! 
Laurie


----------



## Laurief

AND I hope it is ok with you Leslie but I think it would be nice to show Shadow, who may not be with us now, but in spirit she is, in the flowers...


----------



## mintchip

Awwwwwwwwww! Such a sweet photo Laurie and Leslie :grouphug:


----------



## casperkeep

Awe leslie when i see pics of Tori it makes me think of Betzie. She is soo cute in her piggy tails. Give her a hug from us here. Laurie to cute showing Shadow in the flowers. I bet they are HAVing a blast doing there RLH's.


----------



## hav2

*Who's hiding in the roses?*

Can you find Fergus?


----------



## hav2

*Rare Photo Op*

Fergus and Izzy together......and pretty camera shy Izzy.


----------



## clare

Lovely natural photos,of Fergus and Izzy.How old is Izzy?Her coat colouring is similar to Dizzie's.Fergus looks such a character,are they getting on well?


----------



## hav2

Yes, I agree, Izzy looks a lot like Dizzie! How funny even similar names! She will be 2 years old in October this year. Fergus and Izzy play all the time. Sometimes Izzy will go and get in her crate when she has had enough of Fergus. Overall they have a great relationship


----------



## weeziegates

This is my first time trying to post a picture, not sure if this is going to work.


----------



## Leslie

Laurief said:


> AND I hope it is ok with you Leslie but I think it would be nice to show Shadow, who may not be with us now, but in spirit she is, in the flowers...


:biggrin1: :hug:


----------



## Leslie

casperkeep said:


> Awe leslie when i see pics of Tori it makes me think of Betzie. She is soo cute in her piggy tails. Give her a hug from us here. Laurie to cute showing Shadow in the flowers. I bet they are HAVing a blast doing there RLH's.


I agree, Megan, I'm sure Shadow and Betzie are HAVin' a great time at The Bridge  :hug:


----------



## clare

hav2 said:


> Yes, I agree, Izzy looks a lot like Dizzie! How funny even similar names! She will be 2 years old in October this year. Fergus and Izzy play all the time. Sometimes Izzy will go and get in her crate when she has had enough of Fergus. Overall they have a great relationship


I'm interested to hear how they get along because we are thinking of adding to the family!but I don't want to upset the apple cart as Dizzie and I have such a great relationship.Dizzie is 14 months old.I am not sure how long it will take to get a new puppy as Havs are very rare in England and I would like to get another baby from the same breeder,and she has said that in her opinion it would be best to have a girl next,as it lessen the risk of confrontation.


----------



## hav2

Izzy and Fergus took their time getting to know each other, and I think having Fergus has been good for Izzy. Izzy is of course female and so we thought we would get a boy next, so there would not be any competition issues. They really have been good for each other. Izzy does not mind having him around to play with and she is not a jealous dog. I, too was worried that Izzy might not like another pup stealing her attention, but it wasn't like that at all. I also think it was easy for Izzy because she was not that old when we added Fergus. I think it tends to be a little harder when your first Hav is older and set in their ways. So all that being said, Dizzie is still young so you have plenty of time to add another pup! I say go for it, two is better than one! Oh and I did get Fergus from the same breeder also. Izzy and Fergus share the same Father.


----------



## marjrc

Thank you for all the lovely flowery Havs!! They are just beautiful surrounded by flowers. I love that one of little Shadow, Laurie. Brought tears to my eyes. 

Those are beautiful flowers, Jen! The Bluebell woods sounds like a lovely place, clare!


----------



## clare

*Bluebell woods*

Hi Marj,Here's some more pics of the Bluebell woods,and Dizzie with my Mum!


----------



## mintchip

Oliver wants a beautiful yard like this one!


----------



## mintchip

Friends


----------



## clare

Oliver and Comet have the loveliest little smiles,who are their handsome friends?


----------



## Elin

Drowning in flowers, yesterday:


----------



## whitBmom

We just brought Oreo back home after a weekend boarding with Nathan and Darlah at Talemaker's, and Oreo enjoyed the finer things in life while there. Here is he is smelling the lovely flowers on Mother's Day. 

Oh and yes, you are seeing correctly, there was some snow in May!!! Only in Canada... lol


----------



## Evye's Mom

Smells pretty. Wonder how they taste. Evye and Taylor.


----------



## Perugina

whitBmom said:


> Oh and yes, you are seeing correctly, there was some snow in May!!! Only in Canada... lol


or Michigan...we had inches of snow on Saturday up at Boyne Falls.

Love your pic!


----------



## whitBmom

Perugina said:


> or Michigan...we had inches of snow on Saturday up at Boyne Falls.
> 
> Love your pic!


Thanks Jackie.  Inches of snow?! Oh my, seems Mother Nature is having fun with us this spring... lol


----------



## krandall

Leslie said:


> What a nice offer, Karen! I don't have any special photo editing software I just use the generic edit tool in my iPhoto (I'm very challenged in this area :redface


Then feel free to e-mail me the file(s), and I'll edit for you!


----------



## krandall

clare said:


> Hi Marj,Here's some more pics of the Bluebell woods,and Dizzie with my Mum!


I wish we had blue bell woods here!!! Someday I want to travel to Great Britain just to see the blue bells! (well, I'll probably want to see a FEW other things while I'm there, but I'm totally smitten by blue bells!)


----------



## clare

Elin said:


> Drowning in flowers, yesterday:


The Bluebell woods where I took the pics of Dizzie,were covered in the same flowers as yours,about ten days ago,will you also get Bluebells?Oh by the way lovely pics,and the flowers are called Aconites in England.


----------



## clare

Oh and yes, you are seeing correctly, there was some snow in May!!! Only in Canada... lol[/QUOTE]
It is also very cold in England,with lots of snow in Scotland,they will be able to ski until the end of the month which is unheard of.


----------



## clare

krandall said:


> I wish we had blue bell woods here!!! Someday I want to travel to Great Britain just to see the blue bells! (well, I'll probably want to see a FEW other things while I'm there, but I'm totally smitten by blue bells!)


Well my DH and I were totally smitten by New England.We have been lucky enough to visit four times each time to Boston,and then on to New Hampshire,twice in the fall,leaf peeping it was spectacular,and twice in the winter for skying,which was magical.We also went to Cape cod during the fall which was very tranquil.We have been to Rhode Island,Main and Vermont,doing all the tourist things we had wonderful holidays.But now we shall have holidays in England so Dizzie can come along!


----------



## marjrc

The bluebells are beautiful ! 

Erin, I just love seeing Pablo 'drowning' in those pretty flowers. 

Helen, I saw that on the mailing list and just love seeing Oreo's hair fluttering in the wind. He's such a cutie pie.  Yup, flowers and snow on Mother's Day. Oh what fun. :Cry:

Looks like Oliver was a lot warmer than Oreo was! LOL 

Sharlene, that is one adorable picture!


----------



## Elin

clare said:


> The Bluebell woods where I took the pics of Dizzie,were covered in the same flowers as yours,about ten days ago,will you also get Bluebells?Oh by the way lovely pics,and the flowers are called Aconites in England.


The Bluebell woods look _so _beautiful, and so does Dizzie  Unfortunately we don't get those Bluebells here. At least not the same type and not so many in the same place. I googled our white flowers and it seems they are also called Wood Anemone in British English? (But according to Wikipedia it is not the same flower as they call Wood Anemone in Nothern America. Just to add to the confusion LOL)


----------



## clare

Yes we also call them Wood Anemones!


----------



## Pixiesmom

clare said:


> Hi Marj,Here's some more pics of the Bluebell woods,and Dizzie with my Mum!


I just love Dizzie!!! Send him to me for a tropical vaca!!


----------



## clare

Pixiesmom said:


> I just love Dizzie!!! Send him to me for a tropical vaca!!


What would poor Pixie say?she has enough trouble with Mig!lol!though I'm sure Dizzie would love it.


----------



## Pixiesmom

I think she'd be ok with a swap. She always wanted to see the UK.


----------



## krandall

clare said:


> Well my DH and I were totally smitten by New England.We have been lucky enough to visit four times each time to Boston,and then on to New Hampshire,twice in the fall,leaf peeping it was spectacular,and twice in the winter for skying,which was magical.We also went to Cape cod during the fall which was very tranquil.We have been to Rhode Island,Main and Vermont,doing all the tourist things we had wonderful holidays.But now we shall have holidays in England so Dizzie can come along!


Yes, there's nothing quite like fall in N.E.! Glad you got to enjoy it before becoming a "Dizzie Mom"!


----------



## clare

Pixiesmom said:


> I think she'd be ok with a swap. She always wanted to see the UK.


Packing my bags already!


----------



## Pixiesmom

clare said:


> Packing my bags already!


:usa2:lane:


----------



## clare

Love those little icons!But I've been grounded[volcanic ash].


----------



## Skye

All of these pics are so beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## marjrc

Any more 'flower power' pics to share? hoto:


----------



## Cristina76

Here's my Cooper and Grizzly sitting in some flower's in my back yard... This was tonight!!! Took it for this post.. LOL


----------



## rdanielle

Dulce, can you tell she's not so sure about being on the table?


----------



## krandall

Cristina76 said:


> Here's my Cooper and Grizzly sitting in some flower's in my back yard... This was tonight!!! Took it for this post.. LOL


Adorable!!!


----------



## clare

Cristina76 said:


> Here's my Cooper and Grizzly sitting in some flower's in my back yard... This was tonight!!! Took it for this post.. LOL


What a beautiful picture!


----------



## clare

rdanielle said:


> Dulce, can you tell she's not so sure about being on the table?


A little timid tail!What a stunning coat,bless her.


----------



## marjrc

Awww, thank you Cristina for taking that lovely picture of your guys! I love blue.

O.k., Renee, there are SOME flowers in the background, so we'll let it go for this time.. . LOL I'm just teasing. LOVE the pic of Dulce!


----------



## clare

There's a fairy at the bottom of my garden![well a big fat furry fairy!]


----------



## good buddy

What lovely flowers and Havs!


----------



## mintchip

good buddy said:


> What lovely flowers and Havs!


ditto


----------



## marjrc

No Sally, that's not Ditto, that's Dizzy!  

I love all the flowers you have, Clare. Dizzy is a beautiful Hav too!


----------



## mintchip

Always take time to smell the flowers


----------



## clare

Dear Little Oliver,such an angelic expression!:angel:


----------



## marjrc

Oh Sally, look at that sweet, sweet face! Oliver, I love you!


----------



## marjrc

*O.k., Oliver, I took the time! *

View attachment 30242


View attachment 30243


----------



## marjrc

*Ricky: "Sammy, I'm itchy and I'm bored! I can't find many flowers around here!"*

View attachment 30244


*Sammy: " Here we go, Ricky. I told you there would be more of these yellow things."*

View attachment 30245


*
Ricky: "But Moooommm, they don't smell of anything!!" *:Cry:

View attachment 30246


*Sammy: "I'm on the lookout for more, Ricky. I think I smell flowers over there!!" *

View attachment 30247


----------



## waybrook

But mom - Oliver said I'm SUPPOSED to do this!!!


----------



## clare

Sammy ,you are supposed to smell the flowers not the leaves!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Bentley


----------



## Cailleach

Really enjoyed all of your lovely photos this morning...brightened my day!!! No flowers here yet.


----------



## Sheri

Finally have some flowers for Tucker's photo, but he didn't like facing the sun!


----------



## marjrc

Panda, you are stinking cute!! 

Bentley and Tucker look regal. I love Bentley's wavy hair.


----------



## Mraymo

I love all the pictures. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Julie

As soon as Lacy's graduation is over I'm gonna get my camera and Quince!hoto:

LOVE the photos! The havs and flowers are just stunning!!!! :cheer2:


----------



## mintchip

Love everyone's photos 
Looking forward to seeing Quincy again! Happy Graduation


----------



## Posh's Mom

boy, i really need to get on the ball and take some pics.



lovely photos folks.


----------



## whitBmom

Thank you for the smiles today - I LOVE all the new photos!! Everyone's Neezers are all so darn cute!!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Where there are flowers, there is mulch. She didn't tell us we couldn't eat the mulch. :angel:


----------



## whitBmom

*where's the flowers*

I don't see any flowers here... sigh... Maybe they are over there!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Who me? Yogi is always looking for something to chase.


----------



## judith

i read (can't remember where) that there is an ingredient added to mulch that is attractive to dogs that is very toxic.
judy


----------



## Evye's Mom

judith said:


> i read (can't remember where) that there is an ingredient added to mulch that is attractive to dogs that is very toxic.
> judy


Cocao beans. I don't think any of it is good for them. They don't actully digest it. They grab a chunk, chew it and spit it out. Why I now use pine needles but they know there are nuggets underneath it.


----------



## marjrc

Sharlene, nice butts in that photo!! LOL


----------



## Evye's Mom

marjrc said:


> Sharlene, nice butts in that photo!! LOL


Yup, their best angle. That's my clan....always showing their butts.


----------



## Evye's Mom

Evye....taking the time to smell the pretty roses..










P.S. I'm making up for last year when the little stinkers ate all my flowers.


----------



## Pixiesmom

Evye you are such a pretty girl!


----------



## marjrc

Evye, what a pretty girl you are! I love these pics of her and your flowers are gorgeous, Sharlene. Now kids, DON'T mess with mommy's flowers!!


----------



## mintchip

I think this qualifies as Havs with Flowers


----------



## marjrc

It definitely does, Sally ! :rockon:

Julie posted a reminder in the 2010 Quilt thread that these (and many other pictures you take over the summer) can be great inspiration for those making blocks! Keep that in mind.


----------



## mintchip

:eyebrows: *Guest Starring Oliver and Comet's favorite girl-----Maddie*


----------



## Julie

Oh wow! What beautiful pictures! :cheer2:

I need to bathe my Quince before he is ready for his photos! ound:

That is a beautiful picture Sally of Miss Maddie! That could make a great quilt block! Why am I always thinking in terms of fabric? ound:


----------



## clare

Oliver and Comet always look so happy together,do they or have they always got along well together?:hug:


----------



## mintchip

clare said:


> Oliver and Comet always look so happy together,do they or have they always got along well together?:hug:


Yes since day one they have been best friends! 
The second day when I took Oliver out of bed first to have some one-to-one time---Oliver ran right to Comet's crate get him out. I wish I had a video camera seeing him paw that crate and Comet:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## mintchip

Julia's Bugsy


----------



## marjrc

Bugsy reminds me of Guccigirl ! Nice photos, Sally. I love that one of Maddie. Julie, I was thinking the same thing!! lol


----------



## mintchip

Julie said:


> Oh wow! What beautiful pictures! :cheer2:
> 
> I need to bathe my Quince before he is ready for his photos! ound:
> 
> That is a beautiful picture Sally of Miss Maddie! *That could make a great quilt block! Why am I always thinking in terms of fabric? ound:*


*
*
I agree but I have no talent as far as sewing so you are welcome to use the design---I just can't make a quilt square :redface:


----------



## SMARTY

mintchip said:


> :eyebrows: *Guest Starring Oliver and Comet's favorite girl-----Maddie*


*Smarty is crushed* :faint:


----------



## SMARTY

*Maybe if Oliver sees how cute I was when I was a puppy with my flowers and my fish I will be his favorite girl.*


----------



## mintchip

SMARTY said:


> *Smarty is crushed* :faint:


Smarty I'm sorry Comet wrote that! You are my girl and I have some flowers for you.Hope that helps a little! *XOXO*


----------



## Julie

I finally am going to get Quince in on a monthly challenge! :faint:

We did it Marj!! :wink:

Here is Quincy with some of my flowers this year (color theme is pink and white)


----------



## mintchip

Julie said:


> I finally am going to get Quince in on a monthly challenge! :faint:
> 
> Here is Quincy with some of my flowers this year (color theme is pink and white)


*:cheer2:Quincy :cheer2::cheer2: Julie :cheer2:*


----------



## Julie

Here are a few more pictures of Quince and my flowers---


----------



## mintchip

SMARTY said:


> *Smarty is crushed* :faint:


 :eyebrows: Just for you Smarty :grouphug:


----------



## marjrc

Quincy, my little man!!!! You are gorgeous, hon! It's about time Mom shared you with the rest of us. 

Now, now boys, there are plenty of girl Havs to go around. We just need to see more of them on here with their flowers so you can all share. Play nice!


----------



## SMARTY

mintchip said:


> Smarty I'm sorry Comet wrote that! You are my girl and I have some flowers for you.Hope that helps a little! *XOXO*


*Be Still My Heart, Oliver sent me flowers. What a Guy! XOXO Comet are you two timing Maddie?*


----------



## mintchip

SMARTY said:


> *Be Still My Heart, Oliver sent me flowers. What a Guy! XOXO Comet are you two timing Maddie?*


*WHO Me!!!!!* :redface:


----------



## SMARTY

mintchip said:


> *WHO Me!!!!!* :redface:


LOL, I love that face.


----------



## irnfit

Just took this of Kodi


----------



## Julie

Great photos everyone!:clap2:
Your havs and flowers are gorgeous!
I hope the quilters look through this thread because there are alot of great ideas in the photos for our next quilt!:thumb:


----------



## Evye's Mom

Julie gorgeous pictures, Quincy and your flowers.


----------



## Lisa1123

Well I made it in under the wire since it's 4:00 pm on 5/31. Just took a few pics of Maddie and Little Bit and thought I'd share one of Maddie by a pot of flowers.
Hope everyone is having a nice Memorial Day, it's SOOOOOO hot in Texas!!


----------



## Laurief

I know I am a day late- and probably a dollar short - but here is Logan with some May flowers:


----------



## Julie

Oh such pretty flowers ladies! Cute! Cute! Cute!


----------



## marjrc

Logan is such a handsome boy. Love the picture, Laurie! Never too late to add pics..


----------



## SMARTY

Laurief said:


> I know I am a day late- and probably a dollar short - but here is Logan with some May flowers:


Never to late for a beautiful picture, the dollar short could be a problem.


----------



## CacheHavs

I love all the flower pictures, so many beautiful flowers and beautiful Havs. And some great quilt block ideas too :eyebrows:
We don't get flowers here until middle of June and even then is still tough to find them in bulk, so I thought I would enter this picture of BG and Gio's puppies, just taken on July 4th.


----------



## clare

Why not they are beautiful little flowers themselves!!


----------



## CacheHavs

Thanks Clare 

Here is a picture of a girl that has only been with us since April, I have not introduced her or the boy as of yet, but this is Zmrzlina she came to us from the Czech Republic
She will be living with us for the next 1-2 years to get her Am. championship.


----------



## mintchip

Heather she is beautiful. I love that photo
How do you pronounce her name?


----------



## CacheHavs

LOL..thanks Sally, to be honest I am not sure of the proper pronunciation, but this is how I say her name, and as long as she comes to it then it is all good  Zim-a-lina or you can just call her ice cream, since that is what her name means in Czech


----------



## mintchip

CacheHavs said:


> LOL..thanks Sally, to be honest I am not sure of the proper pronunciation, but this is how I say her name, and as long as she comes to it then it is all good  Zim-a-lina or you can just call her ice cream, since that is what her name means in Czech


LOL I was going to ask what it meant...........
I bet she is as sweet as ice cream too!


----------



## marjrc

Glad you asked, Sally, cuz I was about to! lol She's a beautiful girl and those puppies are adorable, Heather.


----------

